# Fluval Roma 240 Hood Replacement



## Creature Seeker (1 Jun 2020)

Having upgraded to LEDs last year, I've been considering options to improve the hood/lid setup.  Currently, I'm using the original tube hood set, with the tube holders removed.  

I've seen this --> A13275 Fluval Roma 240 LED Aluminium Centre Cover which looks like it would be perfect, and an upgrade on the nasty factory supplied plastic hood, but I don't know if there's also an upgrade possible for the Fluval flaps, which I've found are far flimsier than Juwel flaps....or is there an alternative hood unit made by someone else which fits the Roma tanks and can accommodate LEDs beneath?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Sara_Notfors (19 Jun 2020)

Hi there,

I’ve just bought a second hand Fluval Roma 200 and need to retrofit LEDs to, what did you do?

How did you get on with the plastic replacement- seems a bit steep for a bit of plastic?!

Sara


----------

